# BMW and Pininfarina present the Gran Lusso Coupe



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Now we're talkin'.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Ugly and overwrought. Please tell the emperor he has no clothes.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

i really like the rear


----------



## Cvaria (Sep 26, 2011)

will it ever see the light of day or will it be like the zagato z4?


----------

